# Ravenna Women's Hunt 11-14-15



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

My wife and her first deer that she shot during the Ravenna women hunt 11-14-15. He came through following a doe around 1 pm and dropped him in his tracks. Glad my son was with her to drag that sucker out. They were in section 41 B. Daughter was in another section ( 8 B ) and they got a doe. She said they seen 14 deer total with one being a large buck that she could not get a shot at. Daughter also passed on a small 8 point.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

NICE BUCK!!!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Sweet. Is that a 20 gauge or have they started allowing pcr's


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Savage 220.


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

I went 11/21 and saw some pictures of the nice bucks the ladies took last week! I was in 36B and saw a tail at 3:50! That's it! Escort said it was loaded on that zone first week and nothing there this week. He said they didn't even see anything crossing the roads. 3/4 of our zone was THICKet....I mean crawl through it thick! We tried to push it out but got nothing. Too big to push with one person. Saw some nice racks on the way out but I'd guess well under 50% success rate that day


----------

